# Russian Freighter 1/22/13



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We made it out to the Freighter yesterday evening after work and couldn't have asked for better conditions. Water clarity was awesome going out the pass you could see clear to the bottom at 20+'. My Garmin GPS stopped working but fortunately my cell phone GPS put us right on the spot. Unfortunately we didn't catch anything to bring home but we had fun pulling up a ton of big red snapper. Also, we were catching what I think are called Toadfish? They were pretty nasty looking and I assumed they weren't edible.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! I noticed the water was really clear this weekend.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Looks like an Oysterfish to me as to the toad fish pic,they can give a nasty bite!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They don't have sharp teeth and believe it or not they are good eating if you want to clean them.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to know for next time. We probably caught 6 or 7 of them. Pretty good size too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Leopard Toadfish. Oysterfish is the nickname to the Oyster Toadfish, a smaller inshore species.

Thanks for sharing the report


----------

